# Quick & Easy Christmas Main St. Lights



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

To make some quick and easy Main St. lights for Christmas buy one of those little battery powered light strings at Walmart, then get a metal frame used to hold political signs, bend it to shape and use a little tape to hold the lights.










Find a spot on your layout or under the tree, and you're all ready to celebrate Christmas. In the off-season it would be great for a used car lot!


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

Neat! I also found these small streetlamps at Lowes last year. Just after the holiday they were half off, six lamps for $5.00

New streetlights for station-3 by BigRedOne45mm, on Flickr


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Red, your streetlamps look terrific on your station plaza. They were a nice find. Nice photo too featuring your excellent collection of figures.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I was in Kmart today and found a color set with very fine wire and what I would call grain of wheat bulbs. They are a nice alternative.


----------

